# need help with 94 altima



## vetteman (Feb 7, 2004)

ok I bout a 94 altima that had some problems. It kind of ran but it smoked real bad I found two injectors that were leaking and replaced them but it still fouls plugs and gas is getting in to the oil. I got a code for the MAF so I changed that and it didn’t seem to help, also when I turn the lights on all three break lights light and with the lights off when I hit the breaks the dash lights light 
please any help would be appreciated


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

vetteman said:


> ok I bout a 94 altima that had some problems. It kind of ran but it smoked real bad I found two injectors that were leaking and replaced them but it still fouls plugs and gas is getting in to the oil. I got a code for the MAF so I changed that and it didn’t seem to help, also when I turn the lights on all three break lights light and with the lights off when I hit the breaks the dash lights light
> please any help would be appreciated


I would first check the fuel pressure regulator and replace the fuel filter and change your oil and filter. 
The tail light/brake light/dash light problem sounds like a broken or really corroded chassis ground in the trunk which is causing a feedback thru these other circuits.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i would also check the o-rings on the injectors and see if they are torn or in just generally old condition... leaking fuel from them wouldnt trip a code and will pretty much let fuel flow into the cylinder while the engine is running.


----------

